# Good authors?



## M. LeRenard (May 10, 2008)

Because it's Saturday night and I'm bored, I thought I'd start a topic about your guys' favorite authors, and what all you like them for/why you respect them as authors (and maybe what you think their best book is, if you'd like).  I'll start:

1)Gary Jennings
This guy is definitely the best author of historical fiction I've ever encountered.  The reason for that might be because, rather than sitting in a library and reading thousands of books to get his information, he actually goes out and visits the places he's writing about, interviews people, learns about the culture, and, most importantly, discovers all sides of the story he researches.  Favorite work of his would be The Journeyer, a monster at over 800 pages of very small print, but if you want to learn about the world as it was for Marco Polo (and I mean EVERY aspect of it; nothing glossed over or prettified for modern audiences here), be sure to read it.
2)Arthur C. Clarke
His books are just plain brilliant.  I mean, his ideas were actually used during various space missions.  His influence in both the scientific community and the science fiction community is impossible to overlook.  This, and the fact that he manages to combine good science with interesting philosophy on life, politics, religion, and whatever else you can think of, is what makes me enjoy his stuff so much.  Favorite work of his would have to be his Space Odysseys.  The whole series is masterful, and might have been one of the main reasons I decided to study astrophysics.
3)Lin Yutang
Honestly, I've only ever read one of this guy's works (because it's practically impossible to find any of his works where I live), but it left an impression on me.  Since he's a Chinese author, his style and way of thinking reflect that, and yet his books still resonate really well with a Western mind.  That, and they're beautifully written (even if all I read was a translation).  Favorite work of his is The Vermillion Gate, because it's the only one of his that I read.  But I would recommend it; it's a charming story with a lot of interesting elements of Chinese culture in it that would be good to learn.
4)J.K. Rowling
I probably don't need to explain why I like her.  Obviously it's not literature or anything, but her books never failed to completely entrance me.  One of the few authors whose books are like drugs.  Favorite work of hers... is her only work, good ol' Harry Potter.
5)Bernard Werber
While it seems like he enjoys using the same general plotline for a lot of his books, it's not the plot you read them for.  Rather, what's interesting are the ideas presented; based on real research he's done (which is a lot), he manages to plant some very interesting ideas in the reader's brain.  Favorite book of his would be Les Fourmis, which puts into question the idea of intelligence, showing that ants are, in fact, rather interesting creatures with their own highly complex society.  You read this book, you'll never look at ants the same way again.  (Warning: I don't know how easy it is to find his books in English.  I read them all in French.)
6)Stephen King
I just respect the hell out of this guy.  That's probably all that needs to be said.  Favorite of his is The Stand, because it was freaking epic.
7)Kurt Vonnegut Jr.
If you haven't read any of his books, or if you have and didn't enjoy them, then it's impossible to explain why he's one of my favorite authors.  Something about the biting sarcasm mixed with deep commentary on society and people in general, written in such incredibly rule-breaking fashion.  Favorite of his is probably Cat's Cradle.  Spoiler alert: the world ends.
8 )Dr. Seuss
If you don't love this guy, you might want to check if you actually have a soul.  Favorite of his is probably The Lorax, even if it is pretty depressing.

That's all I can think of right now.  Let's hear what you others have to say.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 10, 2008)

1. Richard Adams. If you haven't read "Watership Down" or "The Plague Dogs" (or to a lesser extent "Traveller"), I recommend going out right now and picking these books up. Best non-anthro animal POV stories (IMO).

2. Piers Anthony. Xanth. Puns. 'Nuff said.

3. Stephen King. Yeah, he's great. The Stand, Misery, The Langoliers, Eye of the Dragon, etc.

4. Brian Jacques. I love the Redwall series.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 10, 2008)

James Patterson. I love how he writes his novels. He uses just enough description and narration to let the reader know what's going on, but it's not the point where it's overbearing. I also like his use of short chapters.

Jane Lindskold. There's times she can over do it with describing certain things, but despite that I enjoy her Firekeeper series. They're kind of like her version of "The Jungle Book."

Brian Jacques. Regardless of his later stories being copies of before, I thought his older stories were nicely done. A good mixture of action and drama.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 10, 2008)

Vore Writer said:


> Brian Jacques. Regardless of his later stories being copies of before, I thought his older stories were nicely done. A good mixture of action and drama.



IMO:

1. Legend of Luke
2. The Long Patrol
3. Mattimeo


----------



## twilightiger (May 10, 2008)

1) David Gemmel tops my list for heroic fantasy. His characters are all deeply human and struggle with the realities of personal honor and redemption.

2) Joan D. Vinge wrote one of my favorite books 'Catspaw.' It's science fiction that touches upon the reality of what its like to be a telepath in a world where everyone else isn't.

3) Margeret Weiss and Tracy Hickman. Seperately I don't know. But together they wrote most of the dragonlance books. And to me there really is no better character than Raistlin Majere.

4) Mercedes Lacky. If you haven't read the Heralds of Valdemar or any of her work for that matter, you're missing out. She makes fantasy seem as acceptable as everyday reality.

5) Luarel K. Hamilton. Everything about Anita Blake before Obsidian Butterfly is some of the most A$$ kicking, vampire slaying, werewhatever action I have ever had the pleasure to read. She takes the vampire mythos to a whole other level. One where they have rights as citizens and werewolves walk the streets as their animal to call. Everything after Obsidian Butterfly is . . . meh.

There are more but I would have to raid my personal library.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 10, 2008)

> 2) Joan D. Vinge wrote one of my favorite books 'Catspaw.' It's science fiction that touches upon the reality of what its like to be a telepath in a world where everyone else isn't.


Oh hey... I read that book too.  Loved it loved it loved it.  I need to find more of her books one of these days; she's really good.


----------



## Lucid (May 10, 2008)

One of my favorite authors is Chuck Palahniuk.  I like his style and he usually has some fairly strange and interesting topics.  Don't know what my favorite book by him is, liked pretty much all of them, Fight Club, Invisible Monsters, Survivor, Choke, Rant, etc...


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 12, 2008)

Clare Bell, Tom La Farge, Katherine Dunn, L. Sprauge DeCamp, HP Lovecraft, Lawrence Watt-Evans, Doug Preston & Lincoln Child, Crispin Glover, Robert Silverberg, and probably a bunch of others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 12, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Clare Bell



Wow, I'm surprised someone else has heard of her. I first read "Ratha's Creature" in high school (it happened to be in the school library). It took forever to get a copy of "Ratha's Creature", "Ratha's Challenge" and "Clan Ground". I know I'm forgetting the other book in the series's name right now...

Edit: Ratha's Courage. That's it. ^^ I've read Creature, R&TC, and Challenge, but have never gotten around to reading Clan Ground...


----------



## kamunt (May 12, 2008)

*1: GEORGE ORWELL* Like seriously, why aren't you reading 1984 right now? Or the equally popular Animal Farm, which is pretty much one of the oldest "furry" works of fiction to date, or at least one of the most popular. This guy is mindblowingly creative (AF spoiler--they both draw the ace of spades at the end) and his works have been disturbingly prophetic, especially 1984, even more especially considering how he died around 1950. :cry:

2-52: George Orwell, etc. etc.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 12, 2008)

kamunt said:


> *1: GEORGE ORWELL* Like seriously, why aren't you reading 1984 right now? Or the equally popular Animal Farm, which is pretty much one of the oldest "furry" works of fiction to date, or at least one of the most popular. This guy is mindblowingly creative (AF spoiler--they both draw the ace of spades at the end) and his works have been disturbingly prophetic, especially 1984, even more especially considering how he died around 1950. :cry:
> 
> 2-52: George Orwell, etc. etc.



Why am I not reading 1984 or AF? Well, I read AF in high school (and if you watch the animated film version, it goes beyond the end of the book, and shows the fall of Napoleon's power.)

But Orwell is not my "cup of tea".


----------



## Lucid (May 12, 2008)

kamunt said:


> *1: GEORGE ORWELL* Like seriously, why aren't you reading 1984 right now? Or the equally popular Animal Farm, which is pretty much one of the oldest "furry" works of fiction to date, or at least one of the most popular. This guy is mindblowingly creative (AF spoiler--they both draw the ace of spades at the end) and his works have been disturbingly prophetic, especially 1984, even more especially considering how he died around 1950. :cry:
> 
> 2-52: George Orwell, etc. etc.



Yeah, Orwell is pretty awesome.  He is very creative, but I wouldn't say mind blowingly so, I mean 1984 was basically a copy of We, a book written almost 30 years earlier.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 13, 2008)

> Like seriously, why aren't you reading 1984 right now? Or the equally popular Animal Farm, which is pretty much one of the oldest "furry" works of fiction to date, or at least one of the most popular.


Because I've already read them?  He is good, though.  Some rather creepy ideas were floating around in that man's head, made creepier because they could very easily become reality (and already have, according to some people).


----------



## Winter (May 15, 2008)

AC Clarke has already been mentioned; he is the one author who has inspired me the most. I especially love his short stories, which range from silly to so brilliant you're left wondering if the man was really human.

A recent fav of mine is Lynn Flewelling, for her Nightrunner series (pt 4 on the way...). Fresh, funny and well written, and featuring gay characters without making an issue of it.

Susanna Clark wrote the best book to come out in many years; Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell. It's witty, it's imaginative and it's extremely well written. Few books are such a joy to read.

Then there's Astrid Lindgren. She m ostly wrote children's books, but also several fantasy novels for kids/youths that are simply world class. Unfortunately I don't know the English titles, though.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Wow, I'm surprised someone else has heard of her. I first read "Ratha's Creature" in high school (it happened to be in the school library). I then found "Ratha and Thistlechaser" in a used bookstore, but took forever to get a copy of "Ratha's Challenge" and "Clan Ground". I know I'm forgetting the other book in the series's name right now...
> 
> Edit: Ratha's Courage. That's it. ^^ I've read Creature, R&TC, and Challenge, but have never gotten around to reading Clan Ground...



You know she's on FA? Her screen name is "rathacat" (of course!).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 15, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> You know she's on FA? Her screen name is "rathacat" (of course!).



O.O You're joking...right?


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 15, 2008)

Dude... she really is.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rathacat
All she's got posted are models of animal skulls, though.  Looks like her publisher is Baen; that's some esteemed company.  Wonder what she's doin' hangin' around with lowlifes on FA?


----------



## Poetigress (May 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> You're joking...right?



No, he's not.  >^_^<

A few of my other favorites besides Bell are Lois Lowry, Jane Yolen, Ray Bradbury, Stephen King, Donna Jo Napoli, Jane Lindskold, Neil Gaiman, Naomi Novik, and Patrick Rothfuss.

And I try to read 1984 at least once a year during Banned Books Week -- along with Fahrenheit 451 and The Handmaid's Tale...


----------



## Poetigress (May 15, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> All she's got posted are models of animal skulls, though.



Her journal lists links to excerpts from the books.  Besides, I think she made those models herself, which is pretty cool.  >^_^<



> Looks like her publisher is Baen; that's some esteemed company.



Yep.  That's the publisher for the most recent one, Ratha's Courage; the other Named books have been reprinted by Firebird (YA imprint of Penguin).



> Wonder what she's doin' hangin' around with lowlifes on FA?



Promoting her books, I'd say.  Or slumming.  Both of which I look forward to doing one of these days.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 15, 2008)

*slap*  I knew I was forgetting somebody.  I too love Ray Bradbury!  Martian Chronicles is still my favorite, although From the Dust Returned was wicked cool.  Oh hell... everything he wrote is great.



> No, he's not. >^_^<


What?  Gads PT, you're playing with my mind.  Stop it before you break something.


----------



## Poetigress (May 15, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> What?  Gads PT, you're playing with my mind.  Stop it before you break something.



*points to edited post that now includes quote*

Can't help it.  Cats love things that rattle when they bat them around.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 15, 2008)

Man... I think I'm going to go to bed now.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 15, 2008)

Bed?? It's only 6:20pm here!


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 16, 2008)

> Bed?? It's only 6:20pm here!


Maybe I like going to bed really early?

...Nah, I'm just kidding.  I'm in Europe.
I wonder if they have those Ratha books in my library at home in the States... I feel like I've heard of them somewhere before.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 16, 2008)

If not, you can try Amazon.com. I believe they're being reissued.


----------



## lobosabio (May 18, 2008)

Er...Richard Adams, H.P. Lovecraft, and Ray Bradbury have already been mentioned.  So I'll name drop Paul Kidd.  Absolutely loved A Whisper of Wings and Dreamscape was great as well.  I mean, any author who can pull of using an on-line society as a metaphor for life is really damned good.


----------



## Chanticleer (May 18, 2008)

Not sure if these have been mentioned yet, but...

1) Jim Butcher,
Not very deep, but definitely a lot fun.

2) Lois McMaster Bujold
Very aptly named. Seriously, if you haven't read the Miles Vorkosigan series, you are really missing out.

3) John Stienbeck
Merely because the topic of depressing literature came up. If you haven't read him for a class or anything like that, and if you are very resistant to depression, he is truly excellent. Painful and depressing, but in a good way.


----------



## Kathmandu (May 20, 2008)

Favorite Authors:

Wirewolf... no really, this guy is good, really good. He's like if Neil Gaiman wrote furry stories. And unlike many of Giaman's stories, they actually have a plot that is interesting (Cool Hunters anyone? zzzzz) 

Greg Howell.. Yeah, same guy in as in my other thread. Seriously, if you are a fur, you really need to read his work. 

Watts Martin.. "A Gift of Fire, A Gift of Blood" and its sequel "The Lighthouse" are a couple of my favorite stories. 

David Brin.. sci-fi at its best. "The Postman", "Kiln People" and many others.

C.J Cherryh.. Again, a premier sci-fi author who's Chanur series probably did more to propel the modern fandom than anyone. In my opinion the modern fandom (at least for people over 35) is based on  three very influential pupblications, "Little Fuzzy" by H. Beam Piper, "The Pride of Chanur" by C.H. Cherryh and the comic "Albedo Anthropomorphics" by S. A. Gallicci.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 21, 2008)

Robert Doherty Area 51 series
Jack L. Chalker Melchiors Fire, Balshazzar's Serpent-
Garth Nix Seventh Tower
Franz Kafka Metamorphisis
George Orwell 1984
Isaac Asimov I, Robot

No explinations needed.


----------



## TG. (May 21, 2008)

Why is there not a single mention of Mark Z. Danielewski in this thread? He is arguably one of the greatest writers of our time. Please, please, please go out and buy House of Leaves. Amazing book. Only Revolutions is also a good book, but not as good as House of Leaves. The Whalestoe Letters is essentially the expanded edition of some of the letter contained in the appendix of House of Leaves, so there isn't much of a point in owning both House of Leaves and the Whalestoe Letters. I won't try to describe what House of Leaves is even about, it's very deep and cannot be explained well within a few sentences. 

I also recommend Jesse Ball's "Samedi the Deafness". Amazing book, will keep you entranced till the end of the book.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 21, 2008)

What about Hermin Melvile, author of The Whale?


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (May 22, 2008)

Hm...let's see...

-Ray Garton: His originality in genres that have long-since een thought of as "overdone" are quite refreshing. Also, his use of imagery and REAL plot twists tend to really immerse the reader in his works

-Chris Kuzeneski: I've never been able to sit completely through one of his works, but from what I've seen, they are really good books, specially "Sword of God" and "Sign of the Cross".

-Robert Ianini: I enjoy the fact that I can build a deathray in my own home with his manuals.

-Mark Danielewski: His pae layouts tend to rally play with your mind. Pus, the way he can switch between narrators is good. Oh, buy "House of Leaves", it'll creep you out.

-Francois-Marie Arouet: Or "Voltaire" to everyone else. Self-explanatory.

-Ambrose Bierce: An excellent cynic and horror wrier of his time. "Oil of Dog" is a must.

-Franz Kafka: The way he can immerse a person into a twisted, nightmarish world in aheartbeat is why I like this guy. His short "Metamorphosis" is an excellent example of such. Plus, anhropomorphic cockroach.

-Abu Hammed Mohammad ibn Mohammad al Ghazali: Or "Al-Ghazali" to everyone else. His works are onl good for those "philosopher" types who really ike to read in deep on spiritua matters and bickering at other philosophers. He was an Islamic version of Antisthenes

-Jalal al Din al Muhammad Rumi: Known to the world simply as "Rumi"; it was his writings that inspired me to first start writing poetry to begin with. He's an excellent writer of love and tolerance poetry.

I have more, but I don't feel like writing some insanely long list on my favorite authors.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 22, 2008)

> What about Hermin Melvile, author of The Whale?


I hate Herman Melville.  Every time I try to read his stuff, I get tackled by this unrelenting image of an arrogant windbag stuck so far up his own ass he's never seen the light of reality.
But that's just me.  He's probably a great author.

Has anyone read anything by Franz Kafka _besides_ the Metamorphosis?  I wouldn't mind exploring him a bit more, but I'm afraid of what I might find.


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (May 22, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Has anyone read anything by Franz Kafka _besides_ the Metamorphosis? I wouldn't mind exploring him a bit more, but I'm afraid of what I might find.


 
_The Trial_ by him is quite good. It's about a man who one day wakes up anis arrested and persecuted for an unspecified crime.
If you like the stories with constant twists, turns and quirks (plus a rather dark bureaucracy) with a surreal and suprise ending, it's a very good novel.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 22, 2008)

Try a book of Kafka's short stories. I found it easier to get into that the longer books at first, although be warned a lot of them are very fragmentary. I was always particularly hypnotized by "The Burrow", which as an added bonus is a furry story.


----------



## Aryeonos (May 22, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> I hate Herman Melville.  Every time I try to read his stuff, I get tackled by this unrelenting image of an arrogant windbag stuck so far up his own ass he's never seen the light of reality.
> But that's just me.  He's probably a great author.
> 
> Has anyone read anything by Franz Kafka _besides_ the Metamorphosis?  I wouldn't mind exploring him a bit more, but I'm afraid of what I might find.



Personnaly I liked the whale, it was dry though. I got the fundamental Kafka book with a bunch of his stories, and I tried reading a spin off of Metamorphasis called insect dreams, but I had to return the book before I got passed the first chapter...Was buissy reading Melchiors Fire.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 22, 2008)

There is a book series about a time "storm" altering time so that humans and dinosaurs co-existed (no, not Dinotopia) instead of the dinosaurs dying out. I can't remember the guy's name though.


----------



## dietrc70 (May 25, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> I hate Herman Melville. Every time I try to read his stuff, I get tackled by this unrelenting image of an arrogant windbag stuck so far up his own ass he's never seen the light of reality.
> But that's just me. He's probably a great author.
> 
> Has anyone read anything by Franz Kafka _besides_ the Metamorphosis? I wouldn't mind exploring him a bit more, but I'm afraid of what I might find.


 
Everything I've read by Kafka really disturbs me. He's one of those writers whose work I admire tremendously but can't read because it literally will give me nightmares. I recall reading "The Judgement," which I found even more depressing than the Metamorphosis!

Melville is probably someone you either love or hate. I loved Moby Dick, but I got really into his whale obsession. It's a very strange book, and you better like whales, whaling, and everything associated with it because every other chapter is an essay on some aspect of whale lore. There is an essay on whales in art, then the story resumes, followed by an essay on whale skeletons, then back to the story, then an essay on whale penises, then back to the story! People thought Melville was nuts when he published it, and I can't blame them. It is a great book though, not the kind you forget easily.


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (May 25, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> Everything I've read by Kafka really disturbs me. He's one of those writers whose work I admire tremendously but can't read because it literally will give me nightmares. I recall reading "The Judgement," which I found even more depressing than the Metamorphosis!
> 
> Melville is probably someone you either love or hate. I loved Moby Dick, but I got really into his whale obsession. It's a very strange book, and you better like whales, whaling, and everything associated with it because every other chapter is an essay on some aspect of whale lore. There is an essay on whales in art, then the story resumes, followed by an essay on whale skeletons, then back to the story, then an essay on whale penises, then back to the story! People thought Melville was nuts when he published it, and I can't blame them. It is a great book though, not the kind you forget easily.


 
Which is why I think that Kafka is that much better than Lovecraft. Lovecraft has written very few truly "terrifying" books, compared to Kafka or Bierce, who are both very competent horror writers.
Personally, I would have liked Lovecraft better if he wasn't so influenced by that insufferable August Derleth, or had him end up completely rewriting his stoy and the entire Mythos line to begin with.

And I really didn't get in too much with Herman Melville. I preffered Jules Verne's "Twenty-Thousand Leagues Under the Sea" when it comes to an undersea science fiction novel.

And it just occured to me: I didn't mention Rober Heinlein's "Stranger in a Strange Land". If yudo want to get t, make sure you get the unedited, 220,000 word length novel. The 160,000 word length one is nowhere ner as shocking as the unedited version.


----------



## lobosabio (May 25, 2008)

Kathmandu said:


> Favorite Authors:
> 
> Wirewolf... no really, this guy is good, really good. He's like if Neil Gaiman wrote furry stories. And unlike many of Giaman's stories, they actually have a plot that is interesting (Cool Hunters anyone? zzzzz)



I second Wirewolf.  Reading his stuff was what inspired me to start writing again.

Also:  I nominate Todd G. Sutherland simply for the short story Wings.  It amazes me how much emotional power he managed to cram into that story and still make it feel authentic.  Just phenomenal.


----------



## Poetigress (May 25, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Also:  I nominate Todd G. Sutherland simply for the short story Wings.  It amazes me how much emotional power he managed to cram into that story and still make it feel authentic.



I'll second that.  I admit that the writing there wasn't quite as nuanced or polished as I usually prefer, but the core of the story makes up for any shortcomings in the craft.  That was probably the first furry story (as in, created in the fandom, not counting things like _Watership Down_) I ever read and enjoyed, and it even helped inspire a story of my own.  >^_^<

Incidentally, does anyone know if Sutherland ever wrote anything else?  I thought I had heard he left the fandom, or at least wasn't very active anymore, but that could be wrong, and I'd be curious to see more of his work if it's out there somewhere.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 25, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Also:  I nominate Todd G. Sutherland simply for the short story Wings.  It amazes me how much emotional power he managed to cram into that story and still make it feel authentic.  Just phenomenal.



Was that the one about the furry service dog that threw herself out a window after her person died and she thought she'd meet him in heaven?


----------



## Poetigress (May 26, 2008)

Yes, that's the one.  It also appears in Sofawolf Press' _Best in Show: Fifteen Years of Outstanding Furry Fiction_, an anthology I heartily recommend for people like me who discovered furry after most of the 'zines died and so missed out on seeing a lot of the best stuff that was being written in the early days of the fandom.


----------



## lobosabio (May 26, 2008)

Poetigress said:


> Incidentally, does anyone know if Sutherland ever wrote anything else?  I thought I had heard he left the fandom, or at least wasn't very active anymore, but that could be wrong, and I'd be curious to see more of his work if it's out there somewhere.



I found this site which has some of his stuff.  Unfortunately, most of the links connect to VCL, whose server seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## StormKitty (May 26, 2008)

Don't think anyone has mentioned P. G. Wodehouse yet.  He's one of the best and most entertaining writers I've encountered.

As for Todd Sutherland, he's written quite a bit of other stuff, some of it adult, including a series of several stories featuring his character Scout (and they were good!).  Unfortunately, those are no longer available that I know of; I think he took them down, possibly out of concern that someone like a current or prospective employer might go searching the web as part of a background check.


----------



## lobosabio (May 27, 2008)

The mentioning of P.G. Wodehouse made me realize that nobody's mentioned Douglas Adams yet.  There is more to him than just the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.  Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency and Long Dark Tea Time of the Soul are great novels as well and should be read if possible.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 9, 2008)

Robin Hobb
Brian Jaques
Mercedes Lacky
Bryan Skyes
Angela Carter


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 10, 2008)

SlushPuppy said:


> Robin Hobb
> Brian Jaques
> Mercedes Lacky
> Bryan Skyes
> Angela Carter



Hobb writes well but in RL she seems to be something of a bitch. Ah well . . . definatly seconding Carter, though.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 10, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Hobb writes well but in RL she seems to be something of a bitch. Ah well . . . definatly seconding Carter, though.



I know nothing about her personality. I have been brought to understand she grew up in a cabin though. Literally, not a cabin hooked up to everything you need, but a real cabin. No electricity, plumbing, boiler, etc. Which I thought neat. I've only spend time voluntarily like that. With the exception of the running to the out house in the freezing cold I wouldn't mind living like that.  

She has a bit of a forum, but I haven't bothered spending any amount of time reading stuff there. A little too much like worship for me to get into.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 10, 2008)

SlushPuppy said:


> I know nothing about her personality. I have been brought to understand she grew up in a cabin though. Literally, not a cabin hooked up to everything you need, but a real cabin. No electricity, plumbing, boiler, etc. Which I thought neat. I've only spend time voluntarily like that. With the exception of the running to the out house in the freezing cold I wouldn't mind living like that.
> 
> She has a bit of a forum, but I haven't bothered spending any amount of time reading stuff there. A little too much like worship for me to get into.



I'm mainly basing my opinion on her stuck-up rant against fanfic, but hey, I'll be the first to admit I don't have to deal with the woman in real life so my opinion is meaningless.  I'm just happier when I find out someone whose writing I enjoy also happens to be a good person, too.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 11, 2008)

I do know she's -very- attached to her characters. Maybe that's one reason why she feels strongly about fanfic? On top of other legal issues.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 11, 2008)

SlushPuppy said:


> I do know she's -very- attached to her characters. Maybe that's one reason why she feels strongly about fanfic? On top of other legal issues.



That's the catch, though - there AREN'T any legal issues unless a fanfic writer tries to make money off their work or misreprent it as having been written by the actual author. However, I don't feel like getting into my elventy-hundreth speech on copyright law, freedom of expression, reclaiming mass media and so on, so I'm black carding myself.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 12, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> That's the catch, though - there AREN'T any legal issues unless a fanfic writer tries to make money off their work or misreprent it as having been written by the actual author. However, I don't feel like getting into my elventy-hundreth speech on copyright law, freedom of expression, reclaiming mass media and so on, so I'm black carding myself.



The reprinting was what I was referring to with legal issues.  I really wouldn't have much other input on it other than she seems very attached to the characters.


----------

